# Sticky / laggy finger swiping?



## volsmcfalls (Mar 11, 2012)

I've noticed on my 7 that it doesn't swipe quite as smoothly as I thought it would (compared to my Galaxy Nexus phone). For example, on the phone home screens, a simple swipe of my thumb switches the panel. But, when I swipe on the 7, it doesn't always want to change panels. It's like it wants me to swipe my finger a lot farther than normal.

Also, when scrolling through a webpage or Facebook wall on my phone, a quick "flick" would send the page scrolling rapidly, slowing down to a stop. But, again, on the 7 it doesn't do this. It's like it's jittery. Only scrolls a few lines, but doesn't really "roll" like on the phone.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

I know what you're talking about on the home screen swipes and everything, they do seem to require further action across the screen to switch home screens. However, if you assume that the Android OS requires a swipe across say 40% of the screen to switch, then the 7" screen would require a greater swipe distance compared to a phone just because of the sheer size of the screen.

I recently re-installed Nova Launcher and I don't have to swipe nearly as far as I did compared to the stock launcher.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

For a while I would have issues with temple run my self. Would this be hardware or software issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

It's proportional to the screen size. I have to swipe a greater distance on my Xoom than I do on my N7, and a greater distance on my N7 than on my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## volsmcfalls (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, I understand...bigger screen = larger swipe distance.

But, what about the vertical scrolling being so bad?


----------



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

Hopefully some custom ROMs come out soon. I'm sure devas will fix the vertical scrolling issue.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine scrolls how you would expect it to, which is strange.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the screen is pretty sensitive to multiple touches...sometimes it will register a finger that drags a little slower than it would like as aanother touch, and stop or slow down scrolling.


----------



## blinky (Jul 23, 2011)

I also agree that the scrolling is slow. A flick does not scroll much. I wish this could be changed.


----------

